
School Expels Student For Playing With Toy Gun in His Own Yard - raju
http://www.policymic.com/articles/64985/school-expels-student-for-playing-with-toy-gun-in-his-own-yard
======
jensgk
This the school principals statement on the matter: [https://linmedia-
cms.endplay.com/documents/234677/0/Principa...](https://linmedia-
cms.endplay.com/documents/234677/0/Principal%27s+response/f65e30ee-1e06-49a3-b212-30e18a55b6cb)

~~~
stevenspasbo
Key part:

Several students verified that they had been hit by pellets and had the marks
to support their claims. In one instance, a child was only 10 feet from the
bus stop and ran from the shots being fired but was still hit. Another student
claimed to be shot in the back while running away during a previous incident
Wednesday, Sept. 11. This child was also shot in the arm and head during
Thursday’s incident. I contacted the school division’s Office of Student
Leadership and School Board Legal Counsel for guidance. Because students were
on their way to or at a school bus stop when they were struck by pellets, the
school division has jurisdiction to take disciplinary actions against those
students responsible for the disruption. There is an expectation that all
students should be able to travel to and from school in the safest environment
possible.

------
mikek
'Toy gun' is a little weak. 'Pellet gun' is more accurate.

~~~
willurd
It's a toy, that looks like a gun, and shoots plastic balls filled with air
that afaik wont break skin. Toy gun is not only not weak, it's accurate.

------
flagnog
Anyone still question what the social outcome of all this will be?: society
will frown upon gun ownership, to the extent that people will be ostracized
for exercising their second amendment rights. It doesn't matter if this is
planned or not, it's the end result that matters.

